# Ice fishing..if you had 300 bucks



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Say your a guy that usually sits on a bucket, drills your hole with a manual auger. Sits on said bucket in the wind and cold, only to catch a couple fish(if lucky) on the average outing. not wanting to drill a lot of holes just to have the same luck, fairly inexperienced with ice fishing because you haven't quite figured it out in 4-5 years. Then say you have a few hundred bucks you have totally decided to toss out towards the on coming Ice fishing season. would you A.) put that toward a sled/shelter? B.) Power Auger? C.) Fish finder/flasher?. Its mostly a toss up between B and C but I haven't ruled out A. Just curious on peoples thoughts based off of their own experience, I am certain this isn't the first time this subject has been brought up


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats a tough Question, I love ice fishing gadgets and have accumulated most of them over the years, A good shelter is way nice, I love my flasher, the camera is fun, but the best is the power auger, im getting older and the hand auger makes me not want to move once I get a hole drilled. So thats my vote, Good rods, lots of lures, to much to chose from, good luck


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I am pretty torn on this. Early on I don't mind drilling a bunch of holes but man, after a couple months that super thick Ice makes me glad I got ONE hole drilled. On the other hand I've been drooling over flashers on you tube videos. On the another hand, one of those sled/pullover shelters would make a pleasant day out of otherwise unfriendly weather. hmmm...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Same question gets posted on every ice fishing site on the web. The answer is the same. Get a fish finder. You can drill a thousand holes and not know that the fish are under you but not in the mood; too deep; scared by your jigging technique; etc.. etc.. etc.. If you have a fish finder you can see where the fish are. If you can see where the fish are and where your bait or offering is, you can see how they react. If they don't respond, you can change tactics. Or you could drill another hole and still be fishing blind. Drill another hole and be fishing too deep. Drill another hole and be fishing too shallow. Drill another hole and be jigging too aggressively. Drill another hole and not be jigging enough. Drill another hole......... Of course that's a lot easier if you have a power auger. But it might not be as productive. A fish finder will help you learn more. Then you can get a shelter so you can be more comfortable while you learn.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Flasher. Decision made!
I've debated year after year on the power auger. Too much weight, maintenance, etc.
Shelters are nice, but unless you're out on really bad days, or at night, just bundle up. After all it is winter.
The flasher would be the best investment, in my opinion, that anyone could purchase for ice fishing. You'll regret ever fishing without one. Trust me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$300? Offer to pay for gas for a bunch fo trips with a friend who has snowmobiles, power auger, shelter etc 

Seriously though... I'd save it till just as the season is ending next spring. You can pick up a close out auger for close to $200 and a refurb shelter for around $100 ( watch ebay when Eskimo dumps their returns, I bought a "A" grade 6 man popup for under $200 )

Ice fishing is one of those sports where more toys definitely makes it more fun. Power auger at strawberry is a definite requirement when the ice hits +30" deep. Shelter is nice on windy days but I would rate having a snowmobile over a shelter. Sleds get you anywhere, in any condition. Without a Shelter you can still fish, just do it on nicer days... 

Auger > Snowmobile > Shelter > sonar. 


-DallanC


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> Flasher. Decision made!
> I've debated year after year on the power auger. Too much weight, maintenance, etc.
> Shelters are nice, but unless you're out on really bad days, or at night, just bundle up. After all it is winter.
> The flasher would be the best investment, in my opinion, that anyone could purchase for ice fishing. You'll regret ever fishing without one. Trust me.


Got to say I've pretty much felt the exact same way about those subjects. I'm on foot so like a backpacker weight is always a consideration. how awesome would a power Auger be...how much would it stink to drag that sucker out. but still...makes a fisherman jealous every time you hear one fire up. The Shelter, I love the thought of one. my biggest gripe would be the storage factor in the off season and not helping my fish skills. I think I've got most popular fishing lures...after all they are all made to catch fisherman as much as fish. Definitely a toss up between the flasher and the auger I think. leaning toward the flasher now I think


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

DallanC said:


> $300? Offer to pay for gas for a bunch fo trips with a friend who has snowmobiles, power auger, shelter etc
> 
> Seriously though... I'd save it till just as the season is ending next spring. You can pick up a close out auger for close to $200 and a refurb shelter for around $100 ( watch ebay when Eskimo dumps their returns, I bought a "A" grade 6 man popup for under $200 )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I will certainly do that. Strawberry has been a real factor in thinking about this. I would love to hit some of the more Memorable fisheries like the Berry, Flaming Gorge. I admit, Every year i think "when spring comes, I am going to keep an eye out for X ice fishing gear" haha. Its only really hit me recently that "dang, its upon us and I haven't really done CRAP I promised myself last year"


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Go get yourself a Showdown finder. Best ice fishing investment you can make.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great question...I would have to say having an auger would be first...Yes flashers are very nice but when the ice gets thick you won't want to move if you're over dead water indicated by the flasher cuz you'll be manually doing another ice hole or two. On early ice the manual auger is fine but as you indicated later as the ice gets thicker it will be a chore to manually auger through. Defintely a tough decision but flashers won't get you through the ice...


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Power auger for sure. I personally don’t have either piece of equipment, but the power auger is first on the list. If you’re wanting to fish the Berry, Gorge or other lakes that freeze really hard the power auger is the way to go. I have borrowed a flasher from a buddy and gone out and gotten skunked because I drilled the first couple holes manually through super thick ice and found out I wasn’t on top of the fish so I moved, same results. After drilling 2 holes for myself then 2 for the wife manually for the second time through thick ice, moving to a different spot wasn’t fun. I found myself fishing really hard for the sparse fish that happened to cross under me. On the other hand I have fished with a power auger and no flasher and found it more enjoyable as moving to a different spot takes no time at all.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a shelter, hand auger, and humminbird fish finder (move between tube and ice fishing). I think the fish finder is most beneficial. Would like to splurge for flasher, but not in the cards right now.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

hattrick said:


> Power auger for sure. I personally don't have either piece of equipment, but the power auger is first on the list. If you're wanting to fish the Berry, Gorge or other lakes that freeze really hard the power auger is the way to go. *I have borrowed a flasher from a buddy and gone out and gotten skunked because I drilled the first couple holes manually through super thick ice and found out I wasn't on top of the fish so I moved, same results.* After drilling 2 holes for myself then 2 for the wife manually for the second time through thick ice, moving to a different spot wasn't fun. I found myself fishing really hard for the sparse fish that happened to cross under me. On the other hand I have fished with a power auger and no flasher and found it more enjoyable as moving to a different spot takes no time at all.


You didn't get skunked because of the flasher. You got skunked because you weren't on top of the fish. You knew that because of the finder. If you had fished the same holes without the finder, you may have stayed in the first spot or you may have drilled a hundred holes with the same results. The finder allowed you to know that there weren't any fish there. If you fish hard for the fish that come through, you will learn what they want, and learn how to catch them.

I own all three items. I had a flasher before Utah opened up the ice fishing season. The first couple of times I used a bar or an axe to open a hole. Then a hand auger. Then a gas auger. And finally a shelter. I lost the transducer to the flasher and I thought I knew how to catch fish without needing the finder. I went one trip without the finder. It won't happen again. If my gas auger won't start, (which has happened a time or two), I will still fish. If my fish finder battery is dead I'll stay home and wait until it's charged. You won't need the power auger until later in the season when the ice gets really thick. You can use the finder every trip. The auger won't help you learn what works and what doesn't. The finder will.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

[quote="FishrmnYou didn't get skunked because of the flasher. You got skunked because you weren't on top of the fish. You knew that because of the finder. If you had fished the same holes without the finder, you may have stayed in the first spot or you may have drilled a hundred holes with the same results.quote]

I may have gotten skunked had I drilled a hundred holes and tried different things, but I definitly wouldn't have stayed in the same spot. But perhaps I would have moved a couple more times because of the ease of changing spots and found a hole, who knows. I definitly see the value and love to fish with a flasher. It is definitly fun to learn what isn't working then change techniques/depths/hardware and suddely get the fish biting. I think you need to change the topic to "Ice fishing..if you had 600 bucks". Either way lets hope the hard stuff gets here fast.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

hattrick said:


> I think you need to change the topic to "Ice fishing..if you had 600 bucks". Either way lets hope the hard stuff gets here fast.


Nah this is way funner, It's like an If-you-were-on-a-deserted-Island-and-you-could-have-one-thing type of scenerio :lol:

I appreciate all the inputs there are really alot of schools of thought here. The ability to Find fish can cause someone to search out for fish alot more thus the two really go hand in hand. On the other hand you can drill 45 holes all over and maybe not find fish...but you can fish way late into the season and not kill yourself drilling holes all season.

How about a couple relevant questions for those who have picked up gear over time. Did the purchase of a fish finder lead you to drilling lots more holes in search of fish? on that same note did a purchase of a Power Auger lead you to drill lots more holes in search of fish..because of its ease of use?

I've ruled out the shelter for now I think, the cold and wind hasn't stopped me from going before


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a decent sled for your gear. When you fish, tip the sled up on its flat end, with the bottom facing into the wind. Sit inside it and use it as a wind break. 

Or, go find a deal on a cheap $30 spring pole camping tent, cut the floor out of it :O•-: 

-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Power auger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if the fish not biten drill another hole. -|\O-


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

1. Auger
2. Power Auger
3. Shelter 
4. Flasher

I would suggest getting the items in that order. There are plenty of sunny days you wont even need a shelter Its great to have one on those really windy blizzard days but if the weather get real bad... wait it out in the truck  

Flashers are great but far from a real necessity there no guarantees you will catch fish if you buy flasher. 

Id woulds suggest getting a power auger over the other items, But will remind you even new augers fail to start  , now I bring both power and manual auger....


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Skully (I hope you don't mind me calling you that),

Here's my suggestion for a $300 budget. Since a power auger will take most of your budget, I would invest in a Nils hand auger (6" size) for less than $150. The Nils cuts like crazy, even in 20+ inches of ice, and the 6" size will suffice for what we catch here in Utah. Next, take your remaining $150 and get yourself a used LCD finder (a lowrance or eagle comes to mind) and adapt it for use on the ice. An old plastic tackle box, $10 worth of PVC, and a little ingenuity could turn that boat-mount LCD fishfinder for use on the ice. You can ask some of the members in this forum who have gone that route, e.g. doggonefishin comes to mind. An LCD finder is just as a flasher when it comes to finding structure that holds fish and finding the correct depth and drop-offs that fish hang out in. If you have any more money left over, you can get a used plastic from a thrift store for cheap.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been ice fishing for years and have most everything, but the thing I use every single trip is the power auger, the fishfinder is the next but sometimes I don't turn it on, I have several tents and hardly ever put them up, I take the camera and it is fun but not real useful but it has saved a few lost poles of different buddies that they lost through the holes but the one expensive item that I will spend money on is good boots.

So if you have good warm clothes and boots my vote would be for the auger first and the fish finder second. But get a good one that will start every time, I have seen some guys pulling on the ropes enough to drill several holes. I test start mine before I leave the house and again before I leave the truck and I always have my hand auger for back up if it fails to start, but so far it has been great.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent points on both sides. I started this post with sort of a lean on the fish finder and ya'll have honestly been swaying me towards a Auger. Is there any specific brands to steer clear of? I am a stickler for Made in the USA if available ; is there any brands I should look at in that aspect? I am still kind of on the fence though, I may have watched every fishfinding video on Youtube


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

been looking at nils videos due to kastmaster's post and I got to say, those hand augers look pretty dang amazing!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I will have to look at the brand, can't remember it but it has a Tecumseh engine and has been great and has never failed to start. Oops I hope I didn't jinks myself.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a different look at this.
Start with some basic things that will get you into some fish.
Any fish finder will work for ice fishing. You just have to make something to hold the finder, battery and transducer.
Get a cheep finder that's on sale or even KSL used.
Don't go for a shelter this year. That can come later on.
Think Christmas of next year.
A good hand auger will get you going for a few years. Try to go fishing with someone that has a gas auger when the ice gets thick.
Now a few years from now, get the gas auger.
In other words spread it out over a few years and it won't be such a budget buster.

Good quality insulated water proof boots are far more important than any other ice equipment. Get them first!


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> Great question...I would have to say having an auger would be first...Yes flashers are very nice but when the ice gets thick you won't want to move if you're over dead water indicated by the flasher cuz you'll be manually doing another ice hole or two. On early ice the manual auger is fine but as you indicated later as the ice gets thicker it will be a chore to manually auger through. Defintely a tough decision but flashers won't get you through the ice...


 I would say that's probably right, it all starts with the hole. Every thing else is after you have a hole.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on what your goals are? Comfort? More fish? Less Wasted Time? You can make an argument for all three I guess. I love my power auger wouldn't ice fish without one. I love being comfortable and a tent and heater sure make that nice! I have a fish finder I use primarily for depth readings but I would love to go out and fish with someone with a flasher to see them in action. I would vote look on KSL you can could likely get a used shelter and power auger for close to your budget. Save your money and get a good flasher if that is your thing.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Skullanchor said:


> been looking at nils videos due to kastmaster's post and I got to say, those hand augers look pretty dang amazing!


I can vouch for the Nils...it's a **** good auger. I'm glad I have it instead of a power auger. Not that I won't use a power auger when it's available and running well xD


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hand augers to work great early season or when the ice is fairly thin... but I've yet to see a person say how much they love their hand auger up at Strawberry when there is 40" to punch through. 


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll have to chime in here as far as a power auger is conserned. I bought my first one 15 years ago and decided to go fishing the next day. When I got to the lake with my partner I noticed that he had thrown his hand auger into the truck and I made a few jokes about it. Then once on the ice we quickly found out that the power auger would not punch through the ice. It needed an extension to get through. So my partner headed back to the truck and draged out his hand auger for the last foot or so. Now granted the lake was at 10,000+ here in Colorado but that hand auger saved the day. 

You will also find that some kind of sled to pack all your equipment is handy also. My shelter folds down into the middle of a wood platform kind of like a sandwitch. I installed a couple of eye screws and can put a couple of buckets on it along with the auger and head out onto the ice.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Hand augers to work great early season or when the ice is fairly thin... but I've yet to see a person say how much they love their hand auger up at Strawberry when there is 40" to punch through.
> 
> -DallanC


I've used it all season long through Strawberry, Fish Lake etc. And never had any complaints with the Nils. It punches holes plenty fast without nearly the workout I've had with other hand augers that I'd just as soon leave on the ice. I've literally been on my knees working it through those last couple feet of ice that's so deep. Again, if someone brings their power auger and wants to punch a bunch of holes, I'm all for it. But I doubt I'll ever personally pack one.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

REPETER said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Hand augers to work great early season or when the ice is fairly thin... but I've yet to see a person say how much they love their hand auger up at Strawberry when there is 40" to punch through.
> ...


+1


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing I also didn't mention about the Nils...if I REALLY wanted to, I can buy a converter for it to make it a power auger 

http://www.nilsmaster.com/web2008_006.htm


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

REPETER said:


> One thing I also didn't mention about the Nils...if I REALLY wanted to, I can buy a converter for it to make it a power auger
> 
> http://www.nilsmaster.com/web2008_006.htm


Been there, done that. I ordered an adapter from Ice Gator so I could attach my Nils to my Strikemaster powerhead. At Wallsburg last year, I drilled over twenty+ holes in no time and hardly any effort at all.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Skullanchor said:


> Excellent points on both sides. I started this post with sort of a lean on the fish finder and ya'll have honestly been swaying me towards a Auger. Is there any specific brands to steer clear of? I am a stickler for Made in the USA if available ; is there any brands I should look at in that aspect? I am still kind of on the fence though, I may have watched every fishfinding video on Youtube


As mentioned earlier a Power Auger running Tecumseh engine is preferred, Jiffy & Strike Master both have Tecumseh engines in the line ups but not all Jiffy & Strike master Augers are Tecumseh engines Some are foreign made like the Eskimo's. Not saying the foreign engines are bad. Im going on my 4th year on a Eskimo Mako and its starts and runs like it was brand new. I heard some of had problems with the Eskimos but mines been rock solid.

If I had to do it all over again I like 2 HP Strikemasters like the Mag2000 Lasermag,


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think Orvis1 has it right in answering your question. 
"Depends on what your goals are? Comfort? More fish? Less Wasted Time? You can make an argument for all three I guess."

My opinion is if you want to relax and not have to have a killer cardio workout before you have lines in the water, then get the auger. If you want to catch more fish, *definitely* get the finder. I think though based on your budget and your percieved indecision, Kastmaster has the right idea.



kastmaster said:


> Here's my suggestion for a $300 budget. Since a power auger will take most of your budget, I would invest in a Nils hand auger (6" size) for less than $150. The Nils cuts like crazy, even in 20+ inches of ice, and the 6" size will suffice for what we catch here in Utah. Next, take your remaining $150 and get yourself a used LCD finder (a lowrance or eagle comes to mind) and adapt it for use on the ice. An old plastic tackle box, $10 worth of PVC, and a little ingenuity could turn that boat-mount LCD fishfinder for use on the ice. You can ask some of the members in this forum who have gone that route, e.g. doggonefishin comes to mind. An LCD finder is just as a flasher when it comes to finding structure that holds fish and finding the correct depth and drop-offs that fish hang out in. If you have any more money left over, you can get a used plastic from a thrift store for cheap.


In spite of what you will hear on the boards, you do *not* need an expensive flasher to do well on the hard deck. I am as hard core of an ice angler as anyone, but I still use my fishmark 320 lcd that I converted from my float tube. With the recorded "history" that you have with these types, it has features the flasher doesn't. Just make sure your finder has a "real time" feature. I got mine for about $160. I have found watching flashers give me a headache. I regularly fish with friends that have flashers and I don't get outfished by them. But you will find that when ice fishing, having some sort of sonar will improve your success.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for shelter, you really can do that cheap. A pair of used skis from the DI, and a little enginuity and you can have a decent sled/shelter for pretty cheap. Biggest thing with a sled/shelter is to make it light weight for dragging around, and something that can get you out of the wind.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> As for shelter, you really can do that cheap.


Cheap old spring bar tent... cut the bottom out of it!

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The last time I went out ice fishing, I took my EZ-Up Canopy, with the wall kit. No floor in it. It works great if you have several people. The canopy is 10x10, so, lots of room in that one. It was amazing how warm it got inside that thing once the sun hit it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Eskimo17 ... l+Products

I bought this auger last year around Christmas. They had an even better sale going on them, and I was able to combine the sale with another promotion they were doing. Got the thing for a little over $300. I suffered through using a hand auger for a few years. My dad and I sure got our share of exercise with that thing. We also learned that moving around is a b!*ch! Despite horrible fishing, we would dread moving because drilling holes was such a PITA, and often times we would throw everything in the tackle box at them hoping we could coax a fish into biting. My dad has a fish finder, and it has proved useful for finding depth, but I am still skeptical about exactly what it is marking as "fish" down there, and whether they are actually close enough to bite anyway. The first day I used my gas auger last year, I went out to a spot where we had caught fish at Echo. I immediately drilled a string of holes, each ten or so feet apart, going out from where I suspected the fish might be. It took me less than 5 minutes to do this, and we were in business. When one hole didn't produce within 20 minutes, we'd move on. With two guys working 2 holes each, we quickly found out what depth the fish were at, and drilled a few more holes in that area to hone in on them. We caught lots of fish that day, including some better than average 'bows.

The point of my long-winded story is this: there are several techniques and tricks available to a fisherman to find fish without a flasher or fish finder, but there are only three ways to actually get to the fish. 1-The easy way (power auger) 2-The sometimes easy, but often difficult and tiring (think Strawberry in Feb/March) way, using a hand auger and 3-the psycho way (using a spud bar, hatchet, hammer, etc. to bust through).

I thought about buying a better hand auger before I bought the gas one, but then I realized that I might as well put that $150 towards a gas one, and buy some new blades for my old hand one to have as a backup. BTW-for me, the shelter is next, then a flasher )


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If you buy a power auger you will never be with out a fishing buddy.  Also if you have kids a power auger is the ONLY way to go. Take 2 or 3 kids fishing and see how much fun that hand auger is after a day of drilling holes.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

OKEE reminded me of a good point with kids, when you take a scout group out the power auger is a must, you can let them try the hand auger but be ready for it to be bent


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

All three are a tossup but if I lost everything and had to start out fresh I would start w/ a shelter. To me, being warm and comfortable is the ticket. If you buy a auger or fish finder and you freeze your butt off and only fish for an hour or two its not worth it to me especially if the drive is far. I'de buy a used shelter off ebay and save a little more and buy one or the other. I have all three and like all three and they all have there place but a hand auger sucks but gets the job done and a flasher is nice and helpful but I wouldn't sacrafice warmth/comfort for it. 90% of fish will be on the bottom and there's other methods to check depth then a fish finder. just my opinion though. Them windy days on the ice make life very miserable


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Get a decent sled for your gear. When you fish, tip the sled up on its flat end, with the bottom facing into the wind. Sit inside it and use it as a wind break.
> 
> Or, go find a deal on a cheap $30 spring pole camping tent, cut the floor out of it :O•-:
> 
> -DallanC


I with DallanC on this one.

Ive used my backpacking tent or sled as a shelter.

I did this for a while until I found a screaming deal on an auger and shelter, both closeout models for just a tad over $300. Both had NEVER been used before and were still in the original packaging. I did have to drive to Pocatello from Ogden but it was worth it. Found them on KSL but check daily, good deals go quick!


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

The way I started out worked great for me. In this order

Power auger and sleds
Fish finder
Tent

Very seldom put up the tent.
The finder and power auger are priceless!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I own all three and the only thing I take regularly is the finder. The shelter is not worth the weight for me. I'm more than happy to hunker down with my back to the wind. I prefer the hand auger for its reliability and light weight. Besides, heaven knows I need the exercise. Now with all that said, I am young and healthy and have extreme cold in my genes. I'm sure my tune will change as I get older, weaker, and more fragile.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder just where we would be with out all this technology. You can keep it as simple as you want with just a hand auger, fishing pole, and a bucket to sit on. I used to use my fish finder every time that I went out but quit when I found out that I was catching just as many fish without it. Take a look at the transducer angle and then figure if it is really showing you that much. I had a 45 degree transducer on mine and unless you were looking at the bottom your field of view wasn't that much. 

I found out that once I found the right type of lure/setup I was catching just as many fish as those with all the fancy gimmicks. However I do love my shelter and would not go fishing without it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe its a different topic to ask what people would not fish without. Unless its a short hike from the truck, I detest stomping through the snow in sub zero weather. I take snowmobiles, sled for the gear, 6man ice tent, heater, power auger... coleman stove for the hot drinks, an old fish finder & underwater camera. Most of that stuff I got pretty cheap watching for deals on ebay, ksl and local stores during spring closeout. 

Ice fishing is one of those things that added "toys" really improves the fun factor.


-DallanC


----------

